# Labs after 4 months on Armour - FT3 dropped again!



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, this is frustrating. My PCP switched me to Armour because my labs on Synthroid showed I wasn't converting T4 to T3. My doc told me he wanted me on 2-3 grains, but I admittedly got spooked after several posters told me that was a lot. So, I had been taking about 1.5 grains a day. Just got my results... (it's worth saying that I have been on 2 grains for a few weeks now):

*2/27/13 Labs (after 1-1.5 grain Armour for 4 months):
TSH - 1.73 (range .4-4.5)
Free T3 - 2.5 (range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 - .8 (range .8-1.8)
Ferritin: 44 (range 10-154) (time for Iron supp?)
Vit D and B12 good, doc no longer running antibodies as tested neg for Hashi's
*
9/24/12 Labs (run by new PCP, after 8 weeks at 50 mcg Synthroid):
TSH 1.32 (range .55-4.78)
Free T3 2.6 (range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 1.08 (range .89-1.76)
Ferritin: 63.5 (range 10-291)
Thyroglobulin AB <20 (expected <40)
Thyroid Peroxidase <10 (expected <35)

7/31/12 Labs (run by OB, not as comprehensive):
TSH 4.94 (range .4-4.5)
Free T3 2.7 (range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 .9 (range .8-1.8)

Sooo... I haven't met with him yet but I believe I definitely need more Armour. He told me to bump it up 1/4-1/2 grain every few weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alw1977 said:


> Well, this is frustrating. My PCP switched me to Armour because my labs on Synthroid showed I wasn't converting T4 to T3. My doc told me he wanted me on 2-3 grains, but I admittedly got spooked after several posters told me that was a lot. So, I had been taking about 1.5 grains a day. Just got my results... (it's worth saying that I have been on 2 grains for a few weeks now):
> 
> *2/27/13 Labs (after 1-1.5 grain Armour for 4 months):
> TSH - 1.73 (range .4-4.5)
> ...


You have a good doc. It just supplied this link to another poster. I may interest you.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Titrate slowly. 1/4 grain is better in my humble opinion. Pay attention to how you feel and get your FREE T3 done about every 6 weeks or so. Don't try to speed the process or you will mess yourself up.


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Andros, thank you for your input. I read the article and it makes sense. I hate that my T3 is slowly creeping lower and lower. I hope an increase in Armour will correct that.

And yes, I do believe my doctor is good. I waited 2 months for my initial appt and it takes an hour to see him once I'm in. He's popular and spends a ton of time with patients.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alw1977 said:


> Andros, thank you for your input. I read the article and it makes sense. I hate that my T3 is slowly creeping lower and lower. I hope an increase in Armour will correct that.
> 
> And yes, I do believe my doctor is good. I waited 2 months for my initial appt and it takes an hour to see him once I'm in. He's popular and spends a ton of time with patients.


Hang on to this guy! And do let us know how you are doing.

Remember; it's FREE T3 not T3.


----------

